

Are You Using The Right SQL Server Performance Metrics? - Datachic
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/05/are-you-using-the-right-sql-server-performance-metrics/

======
zorlem
Great article, these metrics are much better than those provided by the
PerfMon. The "Signal waits" metric was new for me.

I'd really appreciate it, if people stop calling MS-SQL Server just SQL
server. This way the title is a little misleading (to me), I was expecting a
more generic article about obtaning SQL server metrics.

PS. I do realize that this name is more or less accepted among the Microsoft
oriented DBAs.

